# Gründe für das Fischsterben am Jasmunder Bodden



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Januar 2022)

Hört sich lecker an


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hört sich lecker an


Nicht nur das, sondern auch so, als ob sich ein solches Fischsterben jederzeit wiederholen kann.
Was soll das erst im Sommer, bei hohen Wassertemperaturen, geben?
Ich hoffe die haben inzwischen wenigstens funktionierende Kläranlagen, auf ihrer Urlaubsinsel?
So wie es sich darstellt, sind es wohl DDR Altlasten, wo man damals einfach nicht ausreichend das Wasser klären konnte.
Auch den anliegenden Bauern gehört wohl mal auf die Füsse getreten!

Jürgen


----------



## warrior (21. Januar 2022)

Ich denke da wurden Wasserproben entnommen und ausgewertet. Angeblich war nichts auffälliges.
Zu hohe Ammonium und Nitrit Werte, sollten doch mit einer Tiefenmessung festgestellt werden. Das ist auch nicht nach ein paar Tagen wieder weg.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Januar 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Ich denke da wurden Wasserproben entnommen und ausgewertet. Angeblich war nichts auffälliges.
> Zu hohe Ammonium und Nitrit Werte, sollten doch mit einer Tiefenmessung festgestellt werden. Das ist auch nicht nach ein paar Tagen wieder weg.


Ein Angelverein direkt neben meinem Wohnort wurde vor 3 Jahren von einem Fischsterben im Vereinsweiher (welcher von einem naturnahen Bach gespeist wird) hart getroffen: so gut wie alle Fische verendeten plötzlich. Man vermutete, dass das "Spülen" eines großen Wasser-Hochbehälters des hiesigen Wasserversorgers zwei Tage vorher der Grund dafür war, als "Spülwasser" in den Bach gelangte.
Sofort wurden alle Alarmglocken geläutet, die Ämter kamen und entnahmen auch Wasserproben.
Aber: die Verantwortlichen des Vereins bekamen keine Einsicht in die Ergebnisse der Messungen, das blieb unter Verschluss. Denen wurde nur mitgeteilt, das man nichts Auffälliges habe finden können.

Wird hier nicht anders sein...


----------



## buttweisser (21. Januar 2022)

DDR - Altlasten? Logisch das kann ja nur an der DDR liegen. Wenn die BRD sich mal den Spiegel vor das Gesicht hält, dann wird sie erschrecken. Bis sie merkt, dass sie das selber ist, was sie im Spiegel sieht.

Deswegen nehme ich mal an, es sind BRD-Neulasten.


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2022)

Der WWF vermutet , die zuständige Behörde lässt sich Zeit - blablabla - will es wirklich
jemand ermitteln ???? oder will man dem Verursacher nicht auf die Füsse treten ???
der Jasmunder Bodden ist ja keine Pfütze und mit der Ostsee verbunden und die Zeit heilt
alle Wunden -oder so .


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ein Angelverein direkt neben meinem Wohnort wurde vor 3 Jahren von einem Fischsterben im Vereinsweiher (welcher von einem naturnahen Bach gespeist wird) hart getroffen: so gut wie alle Fische verendeten plötzlich. Man vermutete, dass das "Spülen" eines großen Wasser-Hochbehälters des hiesigen Wasserversorgers zwei Tage vorher der Grund dafür war, als "Spülwasser" in den Bach gelangte.
> Sofort wurden alle Alarmglocken geläutet, die Ämter kamen und entnahmen auch Wasserproben.
> Aber: die Verantwortlichen des Vereins bekamen keine Einsicht in die Ergebnisse der Messungen, das blieb unter Verschluss. Denen wurde nur mitgeteilt, das man nichts Auffälliges habe finden können.
> 
> Wird hier nicht anders sein...


Hallo,

also bei uns hätte der Gewässerwart vom Verein da Proben entnommen (unabhängig was da irgendeine Behörde noch unternimmt) und die wären vom Fischereifachberater etc. vom Fischereiverband untersucht worden. Da wäre nicht mit "unter den Tisch kehren".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aber: die Verantwortlichen des Vereins bekamen keine Einsicht in die Ergebnisse der Messungen, das blieb unter Verschluss. Denen wurde nur mitgeteilt, das man nichts Auffälliges habe finden können.
> 
> Wird hier nicht anders sein...


Jo, so läufts im Föderalismus ... Bei uns gibts einen weiteren Wolf, die Jagdpächter sind angehalten auffällige Risse zu melden wegen DNA zwecks feststellen der Abstammung usw.  Wenn sie aber nachfragen ob es nun ein Neuer oder ein Jungwolf des schon vorhandenen Rudels ist, herrscht Schweigen im Walde.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> DDR - Altlasten? Logisch das kann ja nur an der DDR liegen. Wenn die BRD sich mal den Spiegel vor das Gesicht hält, dann wird sie erschrecken. Bis sie merkt, dass sie das selber ist, was sie im Spiegel sieht.
> 
> Deswegen nehme ich mal an, es sind BRD-Neulasten.


Ich muss zugeben, dass war eine Schlussfolgerung meinerseits, denn da steht im Artikel einfach nur:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> seien außerdem Abwasser-Altlasten mitverantwortlich


Ist das jetzt ideologisch, wenn ich vermute dies seien Altlasten aus DDR Zeiten, was ich immer noch für am wahrscheinlichsten halte?
Wenn du aus der Gegend bist, dann wirst du ja wohl wissen, ab wann dort neue Kläranlagen zum Einsatz kamen?
_Edit Mod._

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2022)

Dass 32 Jahre später noch die DDR Abwässer schuld sind, halte ich für mindestens unwahrscheinlich.
Gab es es denn seitdem keine Abwässer mehr?

Was ist eigentlich mit den alten WK-Überresten, die in allen Ostseegewässern auf dem Grund vor sich hin gammeln?
Wurde auf solche Gifte auch getestet?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass 32 Jahre später noch die DDR Abwässer schuld sind, halte ich für mindestens unwahrscheinlich.
> Gab es es denn seitdem keine Abwässer mehr?


Das hier zu meiner Vermutung:
Mehr habe ich zu dem Quatsch, es könne ja gar nicht aus DDR Zeiten sein zu sagen, denn das "Böse" kommt ja bekanntlich ausm Westen!


> Die Umweltschützer führten aus, dass bis zum Bau einer Kläranlage nach der Wende Abwasser aus umliegenden Orten unbehandelt in den Bodden eingeleitet worden sei. Fäkalien und Nährstoffe hätten sich über Jahre am Grund ansammeln können.


Quelle:








						Fischsterben auf Rügen: WWF und Ministerium uneins über Ursache
					

Der Grund für das Fischsterben im Kleinen Jasmunder Bodden ist offenbar weiterhin unklar. Die Umweltschutzorganisation WWF vermutet, dass das Fischsterben am Kleinen Jasmunder Bodden auf Rügen auf eine Vergiftung in Folge mehrerer Faktoren zurückzuführen ist - dazu zählten das Wetter, Dünger und...




					www.ndr.de
				






Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den alten WK-Überresten, die in allen Ostseegewässern auf dem Grund vor sich hin gammeln?
> Wurde auf solche Gifte auch getestet?



Und diesem Verdacht sollte man auch mal nachgehen, aber auch daran wird kein großes öffentliches Interesse bestehen?
Man könnte ja, wenn man genau nachforscht und eventuell sogar etwas findet, so die Touristen verschrecken!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das hier zu meiner Vermutung:
> Mehr habe ich zu dem Quatsch, es könne ja gar nicht aus DDR Zeiten sein..........



Meiner Annsicht nach muss die Konzentration von Abwässern im Bodden zu DDR viel höher gewesen sein(als noch ungeklärt eigeleitet wurde) als heutzutage!
Das heißt für mich dass diese Ursache ziemlich abwegig ist.
Das hätte damals eine Ursache sein können aber doch nicht über 30 Jahre später wenn die Einträge von damals längst verwässert und abgebaut sind.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und diesem Verdacht sollte man auch mal nachgehen, aber auch daran wird kein großes öffentliches Interesse bestehen?
> Man könnte ja, wenn man genau nachforscht und eventuell sogar etwas findet, so die Touristen verschrecken!



Das klingt für unser Tourismusland MV zumindestens nicht undenkbar.


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Januar 2022)

Gibts nun eine neue Überschrift?

Suizidfische im Bodden entdeckt. 
Forscher haben herausgefunden, dass das Phänomen der Lemminge nun auch bei Fischen auftritt?

.....Sachen gibts....

Manchmal fragt man sich, ob es damit getan ist, nur den Kormoran zum Abschuss frei zu geben.


----------



## keilerkopf (23. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meiner Annsicht nach muss die Konzentration von Abwässern im Bodden zu DDR viel höher gewesen sein(als noch ungeklärt eigeleitet wurde) als heutzutage!
> Das heißt für mich dass diese Ursache ziemlich abwegig ist.
> Das hätte damals eine Ursache sein können aber doch nicht über 30 Jahre später wenn die Einträge von damals längst verwässert und abgebaut sind.
> 
> ...


Ich denke, dass da Fachleute ran müssen. Es gibt leider viele Altlasten, die sich tief im Boden einlagern und auch nicht wasserlöslich sind. Ggf. kommt deren Vorhandensein nur unter gewissen geänderten Bedingungen zum Vorschein. Ausschließen kann man nix.
Hier mal ein Link zu einer vor kurzem gesehenen Doku:





Ist zwar eine ganz andere Region, zeigt aber, wie lange die damaligen Sünden als Problem/Risiko wirken.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2022)

Die Lage am Jasmunder Bodden, leider die ersten 5. Min. eine grausame Tonqualität beim Interview.
Verstanden habe ich, 24 Tonnen, geborgen vom THW in nur zwei Tagen.






Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (26. Januar 2022)

na nu kommt mir nicht mit Bitterfeld - in meiner kurzen Zeit als LKW Fahrer habe ich mich immer 
über eine Fahrt in diese Richtung gefreut . Sonnenaufgang über Bitterfeld  an Farbenpracht 
kaum zu übertreffen ( wenn nur nicht der Gestank gewesen währe ) leider alles vom Winde verweht .


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Januar 2022)

Bitterfeld ist wohl auch das wegziehen wert. (Mulde / Elbe). Hat eher nix mit Bodden zu tun.

Hat man nun Suizid schon ausgeschlossen?
Werden dort nicht in regelmäßigen Intervallen Wasser-, Fisch- und Schlammproben analysiert?

Kann Nordstreem 2 damit was zu tun haben?

Da man bis Dato nix rausgefunden haben will, läuft das wohl unter dem Deckmantel der Politik.

Als dortiger Angelverband, Bewirtschafter wäre zu überlegen, selbst eine Beprobung durchführen zu lassen - schon als zweite Meinung bei einem anderen Labor als dort üblich, um Diskrepanzen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Als dortiger Angelverband, Bewirtschafter


Die Bodden- und Küstengewässer MV sind nicht verpachtet, sondern gehören dem Land.
Da muss man auch Angelerlaubnis kaufen.

Anglervereine sind da leider nicht zuständig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Bodden- und Küstengewässer MV sind nicht verpachtet, sondern gehören dem Land.
> Da muss man auch Angelerlaubnis kaufen.
> 
> Anglervereine sind da leider nicht zuständig.


Dennoch!
Die Anglerverbände sind unsere Anwälte.
Sie müssen für uns kämpfen


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dennoch!
> Die Anglerverbände sind unsere Anwälte.
> Sie müssen für uns kämpfen



Im Grunde hast du recht aber in diesem Fall wird es keine Mehrheit der Beitragszahler dafür geben, dass der LAV Geld für die Beprobung "fremder" Gewässer ausgibt.
Er ist einfach nicht zuständig dafür, sondern das Land MV.
Die Fische dort sind Eigentum des Bewirtschafters/Eigentümers - des Landes MV und niemand sonst muss die Ursache für das Fischsterben herausfinden und beheben(wenn möglich). Immerhin kassiert das Land MV ja auch anständig Geld dafür.
Nun können und müssen sie es endlich mal zweckgebunden einsetzen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du recht aber in diesem Fall wird es keine Mehrheit der Beitragszahler dafür geben, dass der LAV Geld für die Beprobung "fremder" Gewässer ausgibt.
> Er ist einfach nicht zuständig dafür, sondern das Land MV.
> Die Fische dort sind Eigentum des Bewirtschafters/Eigentümers - des Landes MV und niemand sonst muss die Ursache für dad Fischsterben herausfinden und beheben(wenn möglich). Immerhin kassiert das Land MV ja auch anständig Geld dafür.
> Nun können und müssen sie es endlich mal zweckgebunden einsetzen!


aber der Verband kann das einklagen.
Er kann das in der Öffentlichkeit breit treten.
Genau genommen sind die Umweltbehörden für die Beprobung zuständig.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Januar 2022)

Veterinärsamt wegen Seuchenschutz. Solange man nicht weis, wo das her rührt -  Meldepflicht oder?
Natur-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz, Wasserwirtschaftsamt? 
Wann Biologisch wieder unbedenklich? 
Besatz? 

Ist der komplette Bodden betroffen, oder eine Ecke/ Bucht?
Muss man die anderen Fische aussperren = Netzsperre? Nicht das immer mehr hops gehen.


----------



## HerrZebra (26. Januar 2022)

Ist das fischen weiterhin möglich?  Und zwar ohne Bedenken? Alleine die Antwort auf diese Frage müssten die doch auch mit etwas begründen wieso es möglich wäre oder wieso nicht.

Würde beim betanken meines Außenborders 2 Tropfen Benzin ins Wasser fließen und es bekommt jemand mit,  wäre die Hölle los. Da sterben zick Lebewesen und alle  stecken ihren Kopf in den Sand.


----------



## buttweisser (26. Januar 2022)

Ich muss ganz schön schmunzeln. Wenn man der ehemaligen DDR was in die Schuhe schieben will, dann sind fast alle dabei und machen mit. Wenn man aber über die BRD schreibt, das es da auch genug Dreck vor der Haustür gibt, dann bekommt einer vor Wut einen roten Kopf. Der hat bestimmt in den Spiegel geschaut.

Wir werden leider noch mehr Fischsterben erleben, nicht nur durch Überdüngung durch die Landwirtschaft, durch Industrieabwässer oder durch Altlasten aus Ost und West, sondern besonders durch den Giftmüll  aus den Kriegen im 20.Jahrundert, der am Grund unserer Gewässer vor sich hingammelt. 

Es graut einem, wenn man nur daran denkt.


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Januar 2022)

Es gab Zeiten, da wurden Abwässer ungeklärt eingeleitet, das gabs im Osten wie Westen.
Jedoch frage ich mich, wenn es den darauf zurückzuführen wäre, warum ist es dann an anderen Gewässern nicht so. Da fand das ja auch statt.
Dann stellt sich auch die Frage, welcher Fluss bringt den die sog. Landwirtschaftlichen Einträge in den Jasmunder Bodden?!
Es wird zwar bis nahe dran Landwirtschaft betrieben, aber das hat man anderorts auch. Der breite Binsengürtel wirkt ja auch wie eine Kläranlage.
Die Begründungen sind mir etwas mysteriös, wenn auch nicht unmöglich. 
Vielleicht ist auch mal eine größere Metanblase aufgegangen, - kennt man ja aus Sibirien.
Die Bodden sind ja wie die Ostsee zur Verlandung verdammt, wenn auch das noch laaaange dauert, aber absterbende Flora und Fauna lagert sich ab, der Moder bildet Faulgase und dann passiert hald was mal passiert. Da muss nicht mal einer schuld sein.  

Da der Jassmunder Bodden keine direkte Verbindung zur Ostsee hat (nur über Umweg), wäre zu überlegen, ob sich zwei Öffnungen positiv auf die Wasserqualität auswirken würde. Wäre ja Richtung Tromper Wiek zu realisieren. 

Wurden in den Boddens und speziell in diesem Booden giftige Monition verklappt oder ist das auszuschließen?   
Wie geht das zusammen? Freie Schiffe, freie Manpower, schlaue Leute, giftige Munition im Meer?


----------



## Ladi74 (27. Januar 2022)

NaabMäx 
Da bin ich voll auf deiner Seite! 
Alles auf Altlsten der DDR zu schieben, ist sehr einfach.

Der ganze "Müll" aus DDR-Zeiten, in der Elbe, dürfte schon lange jenseits Hamburg bzw in der Nordsee liegen. Spätestens, seit dem Hochwasser 2002.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass wir 2011 oder 2012, bei Wittenberge im Überflutungsgebiet gebohrt haben. Nur Sand, in der organoleptischen Ansprache, absolut unauffällig.

Wegen der Munition, im Jasmunder ist nix verklappt worden. Ist einfach zu flach.
Der Hauptausfuhrhafen,  in dem Bereich, war Wolgast. Von da aus, ging es Richtung Norden.


----------

